# fluorocarbon leader???



## straightbreaming (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,    im new to the forum so i thought i'd post a topic about something that i stumbled across recently. I'm looking for insight and past experiences with fluorocarbon leader, specifically 4lb for targeting bream. So whats your fav brand, have you had problems with a particular brand etc.
What do u guys think of sunline, black magic, yo-zuri and berkley (sensei). I know people have personal preferences but i want to isolate one or two brands that are most popular and the cheap ones that fail to work :shock: 
thanks heaps  
jack


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sunline FC Rock fluoro has been good to me in 4lb as leader material, and is well priced IMO (~$20-25 for 100m)


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome.
I am fairly new to Fluorocarbon also.
Biggest thing I have found is that different ones seem to work better with different knots . . . Particularly in the lighter stuff.
So experiment until you find what suits you and the line you are using.

GT79


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I use Nitlon and have always been happy with it. Have tried others such as black magic, yamatoyo etc but for some reason continue to go back to the Nitlon now, maybe it has a nicer packaging.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

New to fluorocarbon too, but just bought some 
System Leader FC 100.....100m for $ 49.95 Breaking Strain: 20lb From Tacklewarehouse (bet you it's in my post box tomorrow).

Much heavier than your app, but I'll let you know if it improves the catch rate. After all, that's what it's about. It's also supposed to be better abrasion resistant than monofilament.

Cheers


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I am partial to Yamatoyo Famel Rockfish for around structure as it has excellent abrasion resistance and Yamatoyo Famel Trout for on the flats as it is thinner and softer but has far less abrasion resistance. Prior to this i was quite happy with FC Rock but think the Rockfish is a little bit tougher.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the sunline FC rock fluro and black magic both in 4lb. But if you dont want to break the bank I've used the Rovex fluro and its cheap as compared to others but still works. You can get a spool from K-mart or big W for around $8. The lightest weight it comes in is 6lb though. I've used the rovex stuff plenty when conditions allowed and found it works just as well as the others.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> I use Nitlon and have always been happy with it. Have tried others such as black magic, yamatoyo etc but for some reason continue to go back to the Nitlon now, maybe it has a nicer packaging.....


+1 to Nitlon Fluorocarbon Leader, I have them in size 4lb right up to 30lb.


----------



## wadefishes (May 8, 2011)

i used 4 lb berkley sensei the other the day its great, sensitive but make sure you use the albright knot because the knot snaps if you are using a double uni or slim beauty.


----------



## mikey1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Jack,

I have used 6 and 10lb in Berkley Vanish, with no dramas.

Recently, I have been using 4lb for bream, whiting, flathead etc and 16lb for Jewies and Snapper in the Sunline FC rock and have been very impressed with it.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Unless I'm fishing racks or heavy structure I usually stick with a 3 lb Nitlon or Sunline varieties. I go heavier when there's rough terrain.

In response to Occy's post, I also believe that there is a lot of wank that goes on in marketing fishing products. Especially in those areas with a tournament scene.

But, I do genuinely see a difference with some of the more expensive products. In there's a genuine difference in terms of abrassion resistance, visibility, diameter or strength I will pay the extra five bucks or so.


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunline FC Rock all the way!


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

If it's good enough for Greg L and Tristan T, it's good enough for me. Sunline FC Rock.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Just looked, FC Rock..good stuff.


----------

